# Davis recurve sight



## hoytshooter15 (Aug 13, 2012)

Please don't say get a Shibuya ultima. I know that's probably the best sight for your money but I don't have that kind of money.


----------



## SoMe0nE2tAlK2 (May 7, 2013)

There's a perfectly good Shibuya Dual Click in the used section right now. Might work better.

Haven't seen a Davis sight in person so I can't commet.


----------



## MickeyBisco (Jul 14, 2012)

Davis is a quality, well built sight. Simple and tough.


----------



## hoytshooter15 (Aug 13, 2012)

SoMe0nE2tAlK2 said:


> There's a perfectly good Shibuya Dual Click in the used section right now. Might work better.
> 
> Haven't seen a Davis sight in person so I can't commet.


1. Didn't see one in the Classifieds

2. If it's the carbon model it's out of my price range, standard model isn't what I'm looking for. Need a long term sight with click adjustment.

Thanks anyway though


----------



## Chinese Tea (Mar 17, 2010)

hoytshooter15 said:


> 1. Didn't see one in the Classifieds
> 
> 2. If it's the carbon model it's out of my price range, standard model isn't what I'm looking for. Need a long term sight with click adjustment.
> 
> Thanks anyway though


http://www.lancasterarchery.com/shibuya-dual-click-standard-recurve-sight.html

The dual click does have click adjustment. The worm gear is held with a spring loaded ball bearing, just like other click adjust sights.


----------



## chrstphr (Nov 23, 2005)

hoytshooter15 said:


> ....my *garbage* Cartel medalist for over a year. Not to mention dropping it a couple times.


is it possible for you to make a post without a disparaging remark about an archery company? Cartel supplies many products that are introductory to the sport that are lower quality to keep the initial cost down. Obviously you took advantage of that and it enabled you to have a sight from the start since as you say, you can not afford a Shibuya.

your sight might still work perfectly if you hadn't dropped it a couple times.


Chris


----------



## hoytshooter15 (Aug 13, 2012)

No what I mean is the quick adjust. Sights that have those knobs on the top and bottom of the T-bar. The kind where you don't have to unscrew anything, you just turn the knob to adjust.


----------



## hoytshooter15 (Aug 13, 2012)

chrstphr said:


> is it possible for you to make a post without a disparaging remark about an archery company? Cartel supplies many products that are introductory to the sport that are lower quality to keep the initial cost down. Obviously you took advantage of that and it enabled you to have a sight from the start since as you say, you can not afford a Shibuya.
> 
> your sight might still work perfectly if you hadn't dropped it a couple times.
> 
> ...


My cartel does not work well. I call it garbage because that's how it works for me. Every now and then it jumps the threads on the side of the t bar just from taking a shot. No matter how hard I tighten the screws. Not to mention they always come loose. The t bar it's self is cracked from dropping it the first time and is some how staying together. I swear man, my cartel is on it's last leg. I call it garbage because it clearly is not durable. And I baby my equipment. From the day I got it I handled that sight with care and yet it fell apart.


----------



## Dacer (Jun 10, 2013)

you didnt handle it with care - you dropped it TWICE - you said that. 

A little string wax will keep screws from coming loose. 

It seemed to work for you when you went to that archery tournament, right L.B. ?


----------



## Paula (Sep 8, 2009)

The Davis has been a great sight for me,,easy to use and accurate..


----------



## bobnikon (Jun 10, 2012)

Pick up a used Sure-Loc supreme on the classifieds sights and stabs forum. It will last forever and is essentially the same as a QuestX but you will get it used for between $150 and $175 if you keep your eyes open. Then either buy or or even better make a 10/32 rod, or alternately buy a 8/32 block for it.
Cheers


----------



## Coiner10 (Aug 14, 2012)

I like mine, the only con is that its heavy.


----------



## hoytshooter15 (Aug 13, 2012)

Coiner10 said:


> I like mine, the only con is that its heavy.


Like how heavy...? 10 oz. 8 oz. ???


----------



## hoytshooter15 (Aug 13, 2012)

Dacer said:


> you didnt handle it with care - you dropped it TWICE - you said that.
> 
> A little string wax will keep screws from coming loose.
> 
> It seemed to work for you when you went to that archery tournament, right L.B. ?


It worked but I hate it. It's a real paint to maintain. Like I said it jumps threads and gets out of adjustment sometimes. I had to realllly watch it at the tournament.
And how do you know my name???


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

hoytshooter15 said:


> So after ordering my side bars for my stabilizer I was welcomed by another surprise! My sight is starting to break! Kinda expected though because I'v been using my garbage Cartel medalist for over a year. Not to mention dropping it a couple times. So I was looking at sight's and I saw the Sure loc contender and the *Davis System* sight. Has or does anyone use the Davis system? It looks like a really good sight but I'm not sure because of the price (About $150) My friend has one and he said it's built like a tank but from the looks of it it must weight like one too!!! So is the Davis sight is worth the money? I'm looking for a long term sight. One I'll use for the next couple years if not decades  So what's the beef on these sights?
> 
> http://davissights.com/the-system-builder.php



=====================
Hello All
Well I will lay it on you. You decide..

Quote =Davis System sight.

I used a Sure Lock sight for years. They had quality then .

============
Davis System sight.

Let me tell you a little about this guy. He is a tool and die man by trade. And knows how to keep tight tolerances.
He is glad to help you, if you call. Just great customer service. One of his hobbies is archery. 

I have ,and bought 3 of his sights . They excel in workmanship and quality.[ If I might add here, with no discount. Paid full price for all 3.. So you guys won't get the wrong impression, on my post. [ Later


PS. Smile
Lets say later you want a shorter or longer side bar. Well you can buy one. With out the purchase of another sight.


----------



## agillator (Sep 11, 2011)

hoytshooter15 said:


> ... So I was looking at sight's and I saw the Sure loc contender and the *Davis System* sight. Has or does anyone use the Davis system? It looks like a really good sight but I'm not sure because of the price (About $150) My friend has one and he said it's built like a tank but from the looks of it it must weight like one too!!! So is the Davis sight is worth the money? I'm looking for a long term sight. One I'll use for the next couple years if not decades  So what's the beef on these sights?
> http://davissights.com/the-system-builder.php





hoytshooter15 said:


> Please don't say get a Shibuya ultima. I know that's probably the best sight for your money but I don't have that kind of money.


Forgive me in advance for ignoring your "Please don't say get a Shibuya ultima" request, or don't. I have and use both a Davis and a Shibuya Ultima. My issues with the Davis are
(1) It loosens up (the two knobs holding the extension) occasionally, so I have to check it more than occasionally to make sure that it is not loosening up (I have never had an Ultima loosen up on me);
(2) It has twice as many knobs to adjust/tighten/lose as the Ultima;
(3) It has no means for quick elevation adjustments. 

I shot my first field course last weekend where I needed to change elevation in excess of 35 times, usually radically, over the course of about 5 hours. Fortunately I was prescient enough to replace the Davis on my riser with the Ultima before the shoot. The volume of changes would have been a nightmare with the Davis but was relatively easy with the Ultima. By the way, if you haven't shot field before I highly recommend it. 

Considering that the Davis 
configured for recurve (5'' frame, 8.5'' extension, single knob) is $170, a Shibuya Ultima Standard is $250 and you are looking for a sight that will last years if not decades to my mind there is little question that you should go for the Ultima. My recommendation is to use your Cartel until you can collect the extra $80 to get the Ultima. Personally I find the Davis fine as a sturdy backup sight, in situations where I am practicing at only a few distances, or in situations where I want/need two bows ready to shoot.


----------



## Franklin7 (Jan 14, 2013)

My family has four davis sights and they are a little heavy but I have had no problems with them and mr. Davis is very good about making sure you have everything you need. You can chose what color you want for the knobs and stickers for free but you can also buy replacement knobs in different colors if you get a different bow in a different color like I did. to me they are very good and, unless you suddenly get lots of money and the urge to spend it you won't have to upgrade. The Davis sight was my first sight for my bow and soon after my siblings got sights from him (they actually got the whole compound scope setup) I have a friend who keeps upgrading sights and recently got a $200 dollar sight which to me compared to the Davis seem like trash.
Agillator there is actually a quick elevation adjustment on the Davis all you have to do is slightly unscrew a knob then push it in then you can slide it up and down quickly and easily.
Well that's my 2 cents


----------



## HikerDave (Jan 1, 2011)

hoytshooter15 said:


> So after ordering my side bars for my stabilizer I was welcomed by another surprise! My sight is starting to break! Kinda expected though because I'v been using my garbage Cartel medalist for over a year. Not to mention dropping it a couple times. So I was looking at sight's and I saw the Sure loc contender and the *Davis System* sight. Has or does anyone use the Davis system? It looks like a really good sight but I'm not sure because of the price (About $150) My friend has one and he said it's built like a tank but from the looks of it it must weight like one too!!! So is the Davis sight is worth the money? I'm looking for a long term sight. One I'll use for the next couple years if not decades  So what's the beef on these sights?
> 
> http://davissights.com/the-system-builder.php


There's a thread on the british forum praising these sights. I was aware of the sight but thought that this was an expensive boutique item. It looks to me like Davis is practically giving these sights away.


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

agillator said:


> Forgive me in advance for ignoring your "Please don't say get a Shibuya ultima" request, or don't. I have and use both a Davis and a Shibuya Ultima. My issues with the Davis are
> (1) It loosens up (the two knobs holding the extension) occasionally, so I have to check it more than occasionally to make sure that it is not loosening up (I have never had an Ultima loosen up on me);
> (2) It has twice as many knobs to adjust/tighten/lose as the Ultima;
> (3) It has no means for quick elevation adjustments.
> ...


==================

Hello All
change elevation . Well my elevation, will change. Took me awhile to see it. Just turn the nob out further.Push it in. And then slide it. You might want to give it a try [ Later


----------



## williamskg6 (Dec 21, 2008)

I don't know if it's still available, but in this thread there's a blue Shibuya Dual-Click standard for sale.


----------



## Dacer (Jun 10, 2013)

hoytshooter15 said:


> It worked but I hate it. It's a real paint to maintain. Like I said it jumps threads and gets out of adjustment sometimes. I had to realllly watch it at the tournament.
> And how do you know my name???


You told us what tournament you where in and your score - it wasn't hard to find out. I googled.


----------



## hoytshooter15 (Aug 13, 2012)

OK some people are confusing me. Does the davis sight have quick adjust or not?? Those knovs on the top and bottom or for adjustment correct? It works the same as a Sure Loc or an Axcel??


----------



## hoytshooter15 (Aug 13, 2012)

knobs* sorry lots of typos today


----------



## Ranger 50 (Mar 2, 2012)

Loosen the verticle locking screw and push it in. The sight will slide up and down. Use the top and bottom knobs for fine adjustment.

Love mine and 'merican made.


----------



## Jeb-D. (Sep 21, 2011)

Coiner10 said:


> I like mine, the only con is that its heavy.


On the bright side, you won't need to add a top rod


----------



## hoytshooter15 (Aug 13, 2012)

Jeb-D. said:


> On the bright side, you won't need to add a top rod


Good point there


----------



## Fury90flier (Jun 27, 2012)

MickeyBisco said:


> Davis is a quality, well built sight. Simple and tough.


Exactly. I have one for my compound and love it. Not very expensive, very durable, all adjustments you want--was going to say quick slide but was corrected. 

One of the best selling points...you can get all kinds of colors, gray, black, blue, silver, pink, purple, mix & match...he'll make you a custom setup either no charge or very little.




chrstphr said:


> is it possible for you to make a post without a disparaging remark about an archery company? Cartel supplies many products that are introductory to the sport that are lower quality to keep the initial cost down. Obviously you took advantage of that and it enabled you to have a sight from the start since as you say, you can not afford a Shibuya.
> 
> your sight might still work perfectly if you hadn't dropped it a couple times.
> 
> ...


The sight isn't very good...no reason it shouldn't be called out. if it upsets you that someone says something negative about a company you like, come back with a counter support or simply ignore the post is another option.




Dacer said:


> you didnt handle it with care - you dropped it TWICE - you said that.
> 
> A little string wax will keep screws from coming loose.
> 
> It seemed to work for you when you went to that archery tournament, right L.B. ?


I've had crap sights before that took much more abuse...quality is reasonably low on many cartel products. That said...yea, you drop it, it's going to break. Don't want it to break---spend the bucks on a quality sight. I had one of the cartel sights that the screws would never stay tight---even lost one shooting; broke a screw traveling to the range...was laying in the the back of the SUV...I knew it was cheap and poor quality when I got it.

No issue with the Davis sight I have



agillator said:


> Forgive me in advance for ignoring your "Please don't say get a Shibuya ultima" request, or don't. I have and use both a Davis and a Shibuya Ultima. My issues with the Davis are
> (1) It loosens up (the two knobs holding the extension) occasionally, so I have to check it more than occasionally to make sure that it is not loosening up (I have never had an Ultima loosen up on me);
> (2) It has twice as many knobs to adjust/tighten/lose as the Ultima;
> (3) It has no means for quick elevation adjustments.
> ...


1. Given my experience and what I've read about others...your experience is highly unusual. If it's getting loose, either you need to call Davis or the bow has issues.
2. could be...never used the Ultima
3. I though the same thing---maybe Davis needs a good set of instructions---or a warning, "this sight isn't for people that are mechanically challenged"



Unk Bond said:


> ==================
> 
> Hello All
> change elevation . Well my elevation, will change. Took me awhile to see it. Just turn the nob out further.Push it in. And then slide it. You might want to give it a try [ Later


 Thanks---where were you a year ago...that was the only complaint I had.



hoytshooter15 said:


> OK some people are confusing me. Does the davis sight have quick adjust or not?? Those knovs on the top and bottom or for adjustment correct? It works the same as a Sure Loc or an Axcel??


Yes, it has quick slide adjustment...just works a little different than the others--lock knob is the same as the slide button. The side knob (RT side for RH shooter) thats right inline with the the long threaded vertical adjustment screw---back it out 1.5 - 2 turns then press it like a button.

Thanks to Unk Bond...I just found that--had the sight about a year.--feel a little stupid right now. (was never a big deal because I didn't change distances much)


I've been extremely satisfied with mine (compound) and would buy one again if on a limited budget...difficult to beat for the price. That said, I'd probably get a sur lock if I had the money...just a little more durable- or so it seems.

I ended up with the DS Advantage on my Oly bow...the sight looks like artwork, plenty of adjustment, any color you want, can mix/match knobs, T-bar, extension, block size/color--down side, it's not cheap. nothing negative about the sight


----------



## chrstphr (Nov 23, 2005)

Fury90flier said:


> The sight isn't very good...no reason it shouldn't be called out. if it upsets you that someone says something negative about a company you like, come back with a counter support or simply ignore the post is another option.



I didnt say i liked the sight or thought it was quality. I even said it was low quality. I said he cant seem to post without bashing an archery company. Perhaps you should read more of his posts. 


Chris


----------



## Coiner10 (Aug 14, 2012)

hoytshooter15 said:


> Like how heavy...? 10 oz. 8 oz. ???


I went to the companies website and it said that my sight is 10.8 oz , when I weighted it myself it came out to 260 with the fiber optic sight pin and withou the the double knob mounting block.


----------



## jmvargas (Oct 21, 2004)

just get a sure-loc!..

...quest-X or contender should outlast you ......and your scores!!


----------



## Norman2 (Aug 4, 2012)

hoytshooter15 said:


> So after ordering my side bars for my stabilizer I was welcomed by another surprise! My sight is starting to break! Kinda expected though because I'v been using my garbage Cartel medalist for over a year. Not to mention dropping it a couple times. So I was looking at sight's and I saw the Sure loc contender and the *Davis System* sight. Has or does anyone use the Davis system? It looks like a really good sight but I'm not sure because of the price (About $150) My friend has one and he said it's built like a tank but from the looks of it it must weight like one too!!! So is the Davis sight is worth the money? I'm looking for a long term sight. One I'll use for the next couple years if not decades  So what's the beef on these sights?
> 
> http://davissights.com/the-system-builder.php


Hi, Hoyt Shooter, The sight you mention in your post is not a good Olympic sight but good for a Compound 3D sight. I strongly suggest
a Shibuya Dual Click standard for a sight that will last you forever. Regards
Norman


----------



## agillator (Sep 11, 2011)

Franklin7 said:


> ...Agillator there is actually a quick elevation adjustment on the Davis all you have to do is slightly unscrew a knob then push it in then you can slide it up and down quickly and easily.
> ...





Fury90flier said:


> ...
> Yes, it has quick slide adjustment...just works a little different than the others--lock knob is the same as the slide button. The side knob (RT side for RH shooter) thats right inline with the the long threaded vertical adjustment screw---back it out 1.5 - 2 turns then press it like a button....
> 
> ...Yes, it has quick slide adjustment...just works a little different than the others--lock knob is the same as the slide button. The side knob (RT side for RH shooter) thats right inline with the the long threaded vertical adjustment screw---back it out 1.5 - 2 turns then press it like a button.





Unk Bond said:


> ==================
> 
> Hello All
> change elevation . Well my elevation, will change. Took me awhile to see it. Just turn the nob out further.Push it in. And then slide it. You might want to give it a try [ Later


Thanks for the corrections and apologies to the OP and Davis for my incorrect post.


----------



## nifty (Jun 21, 2009)

Weeds never stop growing....keep gardening and get a Shibuya. Besides, dreams are free!


----------



## bobnikon (Jun 10, 2012)

I would hold off on the side bars if you haven't already ordered them and get the Shibuya ultima.
Just saying.


----------



## dchan (Jun 29, 2004)

P


hoytshooter15 said:


> It worked but I hate it. It's a real paint to maintain. Like I said it jumps threads and gets out of adjustment sometimes. I had to realllly watch it at the tournament.
> And how do you know my name???





Dacer said:


> you didnt handle it with care - you dropped it TWICE - you said that.
> 
> A little string wax will keep screws from coming loose.
> 
> It seemed to work for you when you went to that archery tournament, right L.B. ?





hoytshooter15 said:


> My cartel does not work well. I call it garbage because that's how it works for me. Every now and then it jumps the threads on the side of the t bar just from taking a shot. No matter how hard I tighten the screws. Not to mention they always come loose. The t bar it's self is cracked from dropping it the first time and is some how staying together. I swear man, my cartel is on it's last leg. I call it garbage because it clearly is not durable. And I baby my equipment. From the day I got it I handled that sight with care and yet it fell apart.





chrstphr said:


> I didnt say i liked the sight or thought it was quality. I even said it was low quality. I said he cant seem to post without bashing an archery company. Perhaps you should read more of his posts.
> 
> 
> Chris


A better way of bringing asking could have been

"I am currently shooting an "xyz" sight and while it works, I am having some performance issues and it's time to upgrade... 

What kinds of of sights have these features.... 
And what do you think of the "davis" sight."


Cartel makes aome very affordable fair quality items.

My Rolan LAS bow has a Cartel Super sight and yes it requires lots of checking, and maintenence but it will still put most of my arrows in the red/blue at 60M

Pretty much all the arrows that are not in in the group, are me and not the bow or equipment.

I agree a nice sight is a pleasure to shoot, and a good quality sight will serve you well. my "high end Rig" I shoot a Sure loc x quest, but as my signature states. It's the indian...


----------



## Robert43 (Aug 2, 2004)

I have owned Sureloc Axcell Copper john Davis Toxonics & Shubyia & there is only 1 brand I will ever buy again & thats Shubyia.
Davis is ok but its a copy of the Surloc Changller not the Supreme . The fast travell is undoo the lock nut push in then move & relock it


----------



## Dacer (Jun 10, 2013)

I'm really happy with my Decut sight. Sold as X-spot on LAS.


----------



## Mika Savola (Sep 2, 2008)

I 've ordered six Avalon Tec one sights for beginner juniors on my club. It has all the same no-lock/click adjust features as others, but price is only 58 euros at Alternative, and quality is level with Arc Systeme or SF sights. Actually there has been no quality or functionality issues whatsoever. I would use that sight myself if I didn't possess a Shib ultima...


----------



## Tooly (Mar 20, 2013)

On the Davis if you want to micro adjust you simply loosen side lock knpb and turn upper or lower knobs. To make a radical change in yardage loosen side lock about two turns then push it in and slide the block tothe position you need and retighten . I have two of the Davis sights and my son has one. Very good sights, for the money.


----------



## MickeyBisco (Jul 14, 2012)

Did you nab that silver Ultima for 150? Heckuva deal if so!


----------



## larry tom (Aug 16, 2012)

Hello Archers. While this does not relate directly to the original posting, I wanted to share my most recent experience. I've been shooting since last November, bare bow, using string walking. But recently I felt like I hit a plateau. After conferring with several of the veteran archers in the club, I decided to try shooting with a sight. This past Saturday I treked up to Lancaster Archery and eventually settled on the Shibuya Ultima RC standard sight. As usual the service was excellent, and Sean spent a lot of time with me giving me pointers and checking on my form. Yesterday, shooting in my backyard at relatively short distances I was able to really tighten up on my groupings. I'm looking to get out to the range this weekend and start the process of zeroing in on varying distances and locking in my form. I'm very excited about this and looking forward to this (for me) new style of shooting. I hope to get settled in by the fall indoor league where I hope to up my scores considerably. Best regards, Larry


----------



## TheLongbowShoot (Mar 23, 2012)

chrstphr said:


> is it possible for you to make a post without a disparaging remark about an archery company? Cartel supplies many products that are introductory to the sport that are lower quality to keep the initial cost down. Obviously you took advantage of that and it enabled you to have a sight from the start since as you say, you can not afford a Shibuya.
> 
> your sight might still work perfectly if you hadn't dropped it a couple times.
> 
> ...


Whew very right. At least you noticed.


----------



## hoytshooter15 (Aug 13, 2012)

Chis, is it possible for you to make a post without a disparaging remark about me? How about we focus on the question at hand and not how I came to it. I know you think I'm some dumb kid who knows nothing but you can't make accusations like that unless you have met me in person... And you have no idea how my sight started breaking. If you read carefully, I said my sight started to JUMP threads a long time ago because it is not a durable sight, threads are plastic... First give away that my sight is breaking. THEN I dropped it. Dropping it was not what made it break. It was breaking way before I even dropped it once. So stop jumping to conclusions and treat me with a little more respect please.


----------



## Arsi (May 14, 2011)

I shot next to a guy yesterday who had the Davis aperture mounted on his Shibuya sight. The aperture was pretty slick! Big housing, small fiber optic. If I wasnt using Barry's ring, id probably buy one to try it out.


----------



## hoytshooter15 (Aug 13, 2012)

Arsi said:


> I shot next to a guy yesterday who had the Davis aperture mounted on his Shibuya sight. The aperture was pretty slick! Big housing, small fiber optic. If I wasnt using Barry's ring, id probably buy one to try it out.


Oh yea I'v seen those. I don't know about you but I'm not into huge apertures. I like apertures with small rings. My AAE fibber optic aperture works fantastic for me, it has a 6mm ring which I really like for size and a tapered base that is sort of a reference for where you line up the string. Really great aperture. May try a davis though.


----------



## Arsi (May 14, 2011)

hoytshooter15 said:


> Oh yea I'v seen those. I don't know about you but I'm not into huge apertures. I like apertures with small rings. My AAE fibber optic aperture works fantastic for me, it has a 6mm ring which I really like for size and a tapered base that is sort of a reference for where you line up the string. Really great aperture. May try a davis though.


Yeah, thats the only real downside I would have about an aperture with a big housing like that. String alignment would be kind of wonky.


----------

